# Brauche Hilfe bei Aufgaben zu Abstrakten Datentypen, Generics u.s.w



## Puzzle (19. Dez 2015)

Hi zusammen, ich bin noch relativer Neueinsteiger in Java und verstehe nicht, was in folgender Aufgabe von mir verlangt ist: 
Erstellen Sie die Klasse ZirkulaereDoppeltVerkettetePrioritaetswarteschlange, die von AbstrakteZirkulaereDoppeltVerkettetePrioritaetswarteschlange erbt. Implementieren Sie alle geforderten Methoden anhand der Beschreibung im Kommentar der Oberklasse. Wichtig: Beachten Sie bitte unbedingt, dass Ihre Unterklasse keine weiteren Attribute oder innere Klassen deklarieren darf. Außerdem dürfen Sie aus der Java-API keine anderen Klassen oder Methoden benutzen, abgesehen von der bereits durch die Oberklasse erzwungene Verwendung von Comparator bzw. NoSuchElementException. Achtung:Für das Testsystem ist notwendig,dass die generischen Typ-Parameter genau so heißen, wie in der vorgegebenen abstrakten Super-Klasse!

Dieses Gebiet ist mir völlig neu und ich weiß nicht, wie ich anfangen soll. Kann mir jemand erklären worum es hier geht oder mir gegebenfalls passende Beispiele mit Codes geben?
Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp:


----------



## Flown (20. Dez 2015)

Du könntest schon mal auf Google folgendes suchen:
- doppeltverkettete Listen
- Priority Queue
- Comparator


----------

